
Slack files competition complaint against Microsoft in the EU - theBashShell
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/22/21333989/slack-microsoft-eu-competition-complaint-teams-office
======
PaulHoule
Oh, you mean they can't stand it that Outlook uses an open protocol (email) or
that yet another vendor is adding yet another chat client with yet another
proprietary protocol so that every time you add a new person or business you
communicate with you have to install a client...

If Slack had any sense they wouldn't go near any courtroom anywhere.

Microsoft has done more damage to both "Skype" and it's "Teams" product by
renaming a beloved product (Lync, not be to be confused with Linq or Lynq or
several other homonymous products to "Skype for Business" and then "Microsoft
Teams". (e.g. kill two products for the effort of one)

Really shareholders ought to be able to force covenants on companies such as
"no renaming products" and "no mergers" and if they could you might see it add
significant growth and remove risk from the companies that have them.

